# Instructor Opportunity in France - Trigger Discipline



## Kirkhill (28 Feb 2017)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/02/28/french-police-sniper-accidentally-shots-two-people-hollande/

"I hope it's nothing serious."



> ...a police sniper stationed outside the marquee where the speech was taking place had unintentionally opened fire while changing position.
> 
> One local report said the safety catch was unlocked and the gun discharged.
> 
> ...



And we now return to the regularly scheduled discussion on the Muslim threat.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2017)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> > One local report said the safety catch was unlocked and the gun discharged.


Along the lines of, _"Honest, Sergeant - we just walked into the bar, and weren't doing a thing, when we ended up in a fight."_

Good one - thanks for sharing!


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Feb 2017)

> Unconfirmed local media reports said that the sniper shot himself in the foot and could be seen jumping up and down.



I heard that report, of the report, earlier today.   ;D  I know head waiters can be assholes, but geeze....  I wonder if the super ninja sniper was jumping up and down in celebration of a twofer?  Is that kind of like a Birdie or Eagle in golf for a sniper. :nod:

Where's the Benny Hill music when you need it?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Feb 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> . . .   I know head waiters can be assholes, but geeze....  .



But to be honest, it was a French head waiter, so it may be classified as a justified shooting.



> Where's the Benny Hill music when you need it?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNBL5OMeuno


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Feb 2017)

Thanks for that.    :cheers:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Mar 2017)

they don't by chance use Remington 700 rifles, in which case he may have a technical out?


----------



## Lightguns (1 Mar 2017)

I don't know two folks with one un-aimed bullet has got to count for something in the sniper canteen...........


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Mar 2017)

Following up on Blackadder's comment....

Might this not be a threefer?  A Head waiter, a railway worker and a copper (not to mention it was self-inflicted).  In France I think that qualifies as a hat-trick.   >


----------

